# Spring is in the air



## Wren (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## CeeCee (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2019)

That's pretty Wren , where is it?.... 

Still got snow here, but the snowdrops are coming up


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 3, 2019)

Do these have to be our photos of spring?  Just checking before I post any more.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 3, 2019)

Forever  welcome  Wren.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow. Great photos . That baby geese pic is fabulous. I’m going to scoop it  from you. 
Is this really the weather you members are having? Here it’s 3 degrees Celsius which does feel like spring but there still snow everywhere.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Wow. Great photos . That baby geese pic is fabulous. I’m going to scoop it  from you.
> Is this really the weather you members are having? Here it’s 3 degrees Celsius which does feel like spring but there still snow everywhere.



Fresno is pretty mild in winter.  I have a miniature orange tree in my yard and it’s full of oranges now...picked some a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 3, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Fresno is pretty mild in winter.  I have a miniature orange tree in my yard and it’s full of oranges now...picked some a couple weeeks ago.



Ok it’s MY turn to be jealous!:laugh:  An orange tree! That’s so very cool. Fresh orange juice in the morning. Fresh orange muffins. :drool: That’s lovely CeeCee!


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 3, 2019)

Here is a pic I took of one...it was juicy and sweet.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Feb 3, 2019)

Good photos, all. I'm ready for spring, tired of winter. I see some weed in my back yard is turning green. won't be long, as the crow flies, till I'll have to get out the old lawnmower.
Looking at one of those photos reminds me I did not eat one orange in the year 2018 nor an apple.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 3, 2019)

drifter said:


> Good photos, all. I'm ready for spring, tired of winter. I see some weed in my back yard is turning green. won't be long, as the crow flies, till I'll have to get out the old lawnmower.
> Looking at one of those photos reminds me I did not eat one orange in the year 2018 nor an apple.




Dont feel bad, Drifter...I’m not a big fan of fruit....I eat it occcasionally but had to try one from my own yard.

I love veggies though.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 4, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Here is a pic I took of one...it was juicy and sweet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 61802


oh yum . Thank you. :grin: It looks delicious. I bet they’d make amazing cranberry / orange sweet  bread.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 4, 2019)

spring???


----------

